# Nvidia Shield, Steam Link oder HDMI Kabel?



## Spreed (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!

Hoffe ich hab das richtige Unterforum erwischt, ansonsten einfach verschieben 

Ich muss demnächst nach einer Knie OP für längere Zeit eine eher liegende Position einnehmen, möchte aber ungern auf meine Steam Spiele verzichten.

Hab jetzt überlegt ob ich mir eine Shield oder Steam Link zulege, kann jedoch nicht so ganz deren Mehrwert festellen wenn man einfach ein HDMI Kabel benutzen kann.
Mein PC steht etwa 2 1/2m neben dem TV. Ich möchte die Spiele dann mit nativer Auflösung zocken, also 4k. Außerdem meinen Xbox One Elite Controller nutzen. Damit würde die Steam Link schon mal wegfallen, oder?

Aber was hätte die Shield für einen Vorteil? Den Wireless Controller kann man anscheinend bei der Shield nicht benutzen, müsste also auf wired oder den Shield Controller ausweichen.

Vergess ich irgendwas? Hab ich einen Nachteil beim HDMI Kabel?

Danke schon Mal!


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei 2,5m würde ich den TV direkt mit dem PC verbinden.

Alles andere ist imo Mumpitz


----------



## Cinnayum (31. Oktober 2017)

Alle Streaming-Geräte haben den "Vorteil" erhöhter Latenz, verringerter Auflösung und / oder Kompressionsartefakte.
Solange es im gleichen Raum steht, ist immer das HDMI-Kabel am besten.


----------



## HisN (31. Oktober 2017)

Streamen macht nur Sinn, wenn Du KEINEN PC in Kabelreichweite der Glotze hast. Warum willst Du das Bild vom PC als Video codieren, über das Netzwerk jagen, am Shield decodieren und dann per HDMI zur Glotze leiten, wenn es auch direkt geht?
Bei mir z.b. PC im 2. Stock und Glotze im Erdgeschoss. 
Nebenbei ist ein Shield ein sehr guter Mediaplayer.


----------



## Spreed (1. November 2017)

Super, besten Dank für Eure Auskunft!

Dann hab ich anscheinend keinen Grundlegenden Vorteil der Streaming Technologie übersehen 

@HisN: Stimmt, als Mediaplayer hatte ich sie mir schon überlegt, aber solang mein LG noch alles selbst abspielt, passt das.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. November 2017)

Ähnlicxhe Situation bei mir vor kurzem:

SteamLin, Nvidia Shield oder 1x Loch durch die Wand bohren um den PC endlich direkt per Kabel an den Router ins Gbit Lan sowie per HDMI an den 4K OLED zu bekommen.

Das bohren hat sich gelohnt. 

Abel ist immer die bessere und auch billigere Lösung.


----------



## Spreed (3. November 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ähnlicxhe Situation bei mir vor kurzem:
> 
> SteamLin, Nvidia Shield oder 1x Loch durch die Wand bohren um den PC endlich direkt per Kabel an den Router ins Gbit Lan sowie per HDMI an den 4K OLED zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Gut zu Wissen, vor allem weils der gleiche TV ist. Wie löst du die Problematik mit dem dritten Monitor wenn alles gleichzeitig rennt?
Hatte mir etwas in die Richtung HDMI Switch überlegt, aber die Monitore sind per DP Verbunden..


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. November 2017)

Spreed schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen, vor allem weils der gleiche TV ist. Wie löst du die Problematik mit dem dritten Monitor wenn alles gleichzeitig rennt?
> Hatte mir etwas in die Richtung HDMI Switch überlegt, aber die Monitore sind per DP Verbunden..



Ich habe nur zwei Bildschirme.
Einmal mein PC monitor im Schlafzimmer und einmal im Wohnzimmer mein TV.

Ich Spiegel das Bild einfach....d.h beide Monitore zeigen ein 4k60fps Bild an.

Alternativ kann der LG TV auch 1080p@120hz, dann wird der andere monitor einfach aus gemacht.

Extra switchen braucht man da eigentlich nix.

Der PC erkennt ja dass er entweder zwei Bildschirme hat die er mit dem gleichen Bild versorgt, oder dass eben bspw nur ein einziger monitor angeschlossen ist und nur auf dem das Bild dargestellt werden muss.

Switchen muss man da eigentlich garnichts.

Tv einschalten, PC erkennt und spiegelt automatisch.


----------

